# Space Marines Battles: The Fang



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Wraight has confirmed that he will be writing the sixth Space Marines Battles novel, and it will be about the first Battle of the Fang.



Chris Wraight said:


> So, what’s next? Well, time to break cover. It’s 40K for me. Space Marine Battles, to be exact; my first novel-length treatment for the Astartes. Gotta say, it’s a pretty daunting prospect. We’re talking the first Battle of the Fang. That’s a whole lot of M32 goodness, a fleet of angry Thousand Sons, a mountain-full of bestial semi-tame Fenrisians, a Great Company of Wolves, a primarch, and a certain very long-lived Dreadnought.


Some more Thousand Sons action and while I know they will lose, I hope they slaughter a lot of those space puppies.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooo this sounds interesting. This one and _Helsreach_ are the only two Astartes Battle Novels i've been (will be) tempted to pick up.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah this means about 1billion tson will be killed.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, if it's got SWs, it's doubtful that the first war of Armageddon will come along any time soon. That's the one SM battle I really want to read about.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Didn't the TS nearly take the fang in this first battle? If I remember correctly the space pups were very lucky to hold the keep at all! I dare say many pups and tsons will got to the grinder in this book. Can't wait to see some space wolves die!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Can't wait to read this. I'm a Space Wolf fan, so naturally I wanna see some pups kick ass. 

-BoK


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn, if it's got SWs, it's doubtful that the first war of Armageddon will come along any time soon. That's the one SM battle I really want to read about.


Heh, you`ve do raise a good point. Though I would have preffered -- for the First War of Armageddon -- to have it from a Grey Knight`s perspective; with the banishment of Angron; the duel between 100 Ordo Malleus Terminator`s and Ten Bloodthirster`s, and possibly Skulltaker taking... well... skull`s...

As for this? Well, it sound`s good, and Space Wolves fighting Thousand Son`s is always _interesting_, im just not that sure about Chris Wraight; has he even been tempered within the 40k Universe?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This shall be interesting. I have always wondered about this battle, how Magnus managed to trick the Chapter into going to some far flung world and then got his Legion to Fenris. Primarch action will be good to see as well, and seeing as he was probably Daemonic by then it will be epic:biggrin: good find!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> As for this? Well, it sound`s good, and Space Wolves fighting Thousand Son`s is always _interesting_, im just not that sure about Chris Wraight; has he even been tempered within the 40k Universe?


Actually no he hasn't. This will be his first 40k novel, however he is the author of the Imperial Army novel _Iron Company_. So those who have read that, care to share opinions of Mr Wraight?.



Brother Subtle said:


> Didn't the TS nearly take the fang in this first battle? If I remember correctly the space pups were very lucky to hold the keep at all! I dare say many pups and tsons will got to the grinder in this book. Can't wait to see some space wolves die!


If im right only the awakening of Bjorn the Fell-Handed saved the Wolves from total annihilation. So yes, many of the puppies will die in this novel. Good.



dark angel said:


> This shall be interesting. I have always wondered about this battle, how Magnus managed to trick the Chapter into going to some far flung world and then got his Legion to Fenris. Primarch action will be good to see as well, and seeing as he was probably Daemonic by then it will be epic:biggrin: good find!


And some Post-Heresy Thousand Sons action, now they are all master psykers in all fields, rather then just the cult they were part of. Its going to be an excellent novel, even if my side will lose in the end. It'll be a pyrrhic victory for the Sons of Russ.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually no he hasn't. This will be his first 40k novel, however he is the author of the Imperial Army novel _Iron Company_. So those who have read that, care to share opinions of Mr Wraight?.


Chris Wraight is quite a good author, I certainly enjoyed Iron Company.



Lord of the Night said:


> If im right only the awakening of Bjorn the Fell-Handed saved the Wolves from total annihilation. So yes, many of the puppies will die in this novel. Good.


 Bjorn took over the defences but it was the handful of Wolf Scouts able to slip through the TSons blockade and summon back the rest of the Chapter that really saved the day.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

On a side note, I eagerly anticipate the cover-art for this novel - most if not all of the Space Marines Battle novels so far have had decent artwork. But a cover-art featuring Space Wolves and Thousand Sons sounds promising!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

This would probably be the Space Marine Battles book I'm least looking forwards to, I really want to get the Battle of Damnos if only to see if Sicarius is handled the same way he's been so far- i.e he's a prick.
I think it would be interesting to have a hero that's so aristocratic, cold and unforgiving that the reader feel no sympathy for him at all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> On a side note, I eagerly anticipate the cover-art for this novel - most if not all of the Space Marines Battle novels so far have had decent artwork. But a cover-art featuring Space Wolves and Thousand Sons sounds promising!


Im hoping that the art will be Daemon Prince Magnus and the Thousand Sons heading towards The Fang, or a pack of Space Wolves.




Baron Spikey said:


> This would probably be the Space Marine Battles book I'm least looking forwards to, I really want to get the Battle of Damnos if only to see if Sicarius is handled the same way he's been so far- i.e he's a prick.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to have a hero that's so aristocratic, cold and unforgiving that the reader feel no sympathy for him at all.


According to Nick Kyme Captain Sicarius will be the same as he has always been, an arrogant ass.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Bjorn took over the defences but it was the handful of Wolf Scouts able to slip through the TSons blockade and summon back the rest of the Chapter that really saved the day.


ahh I thought so. If it wasn't for those pesky scouts the fang probably would have fallen. I wouldn't really consider the TS an outright defeat from this battle, more so a tactical withdrawl... Before the whole SW fleet rocked up and went to town. Maybe this is where the TS sow their seeds of heresy on fenris? Like when ragnar finds the hidden tzeentch temple deep within the mountain in _space wolf_.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Though this post doesn’t contain enough insight nor importance to demand another, separate, thread, I thought I would offer some questions to the rest of us, deviants. As you have most-likely read upon Aaron-Demsbki-Bowden and Dan Abnett`s rather amusing ''chat'' Abnett professed his wanting to write a novel -- presumably Titanicus-sized -- of a Tyranid Invasion, again of a major world and the reactions of the local populance, the PDF, Guard, Astartes and so forth. This would fit perfectly into Ichar IV and Hive Fleet Kraken`s destruction as a Space Marines Battle novel. And as _Helsreach_, personally, proved, this series does not necessarily have to be a poor shamble of authors clustered together and forced to right mediocre plots and battle-sequences.

To continue, this almost wish-listing like approach, I would expect (and also hinted by Nick Kyme) Graham McNeil to pen the Battle for Macragge, and surrounding Naval-conflict within Ultramar against Hive Fleet Behemoth. 

That of course leaves us the glistening jewel of the First War of Armageddon. Though I wouldn`t particularly mind Bowden to enact his skill upon this, I would perhaps prefer someone of James Swallow`s talent and experience to tackle Angron`s slaughter across the scarred Industry-blanketed world. Anyone who deems 100 Grey Knight Terminators led by a Chapter Master whilst supported by Steel Legionnaires and Space Wolves to wade into a tide of bloodletters and berserkers, into Angron and his retinue of 10 Bloodthirsters, whilst Skulltaker decapitates everything within his arc, Is a bemused fool of a person.

Your opinions? Of course, I wouldn’t mind to move this to a separate thread if deemed so by one of greater ranking within the Heresy hierarchy.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Chris Wraight has confirmed that he will be writing the sixth Space Marines Battles novel, and it will be about the first Battle of the Fang.


Indeed. I've jumped the gun a bit on the announcement, so I won't be blogging about it again for a while. But it's going ahead, and I'm sure BL will announce it soon with the next clutch of releases.



bobss said:


> It sound`s good, and Space Wolves fighting Thousand Son`s is always _interesting_, im just not that sure about Chris Wraight; has he even been tempered within the 40k Universe?


Fair point. No, I've not written 40K before at novel length. There's a Space Wolf short story in the works, but it probably won't see the light of day for a while. If it's any reassurance, I've been doing a *lot* of preparation for this project, including a whole swathe of reading and some very interesting chats with the editorial team, Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill. The Fang project is actually an 'M32' novel, from an era between the Heresy and 'modern' 40K, so there are some unique features to negotiate.



Baron Spikey said:


> Chris Wraight is quite a good author, I certainly enjoyed Iron Company.


Ta - glad you liked it. _Iron Company_ was written quite a long time ago now. In terms of subject matter, the WHF duology _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_ are closer to the epic 40K scale - the first of those is out imminently.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Chris Wraight said:


> Fair point. No, I've not written 40K before at novel length. There's a Space Wolf short story in the works, but it probably won't see the light of day for a while. If it's any reassurance, I've been doing a *lot* of preparation for this project, including a whole swathe of reading and some very interesting chats with the editorial team, Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill. The Fang project is actually an 'M32' novel, from an era between the Heresy and 'modern' 40K, so there are some unique features to negotiate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ta - glad you liked it. _Iron Company_ was written quite a long time ago now. In terms of subject matter, the WHF duology _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_ are closer to the epic 40K scale - the first of those is out imminently.


Firstly, its a pleasure to speak to yet another Black Library author. Its not often you can discuss forthcoming novels and general idea`s, and I hope you are a great boon to our succinct, yet conceit Black Library community. 

Back upon the metaphorical track, then I meant no disrespect within my earlier post; more an intrigue than a ''worry''. The prospect of conflict between the Thousand Son`s Legion and the Space Wolves _Chapter?_ so soon after Prospero is rather tempting, especially considering the colossal hate these two fractions hold. But yes, I read _Iron Company_, I believe to Mr. Bowden’s advice, and found it pleasantly surprising, and hope the Fang matches that for enjoyment. Onto _Sword of Vengeance_, will we be seeing hordes of flagellants? 

I... ugh... any insight into what the other authors at Black Library are doing for the Space Marine Battle`s series?.... First War of Armageddon anywhere?:biggrin:

-Bobss


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ooo - that makes two BL authors on Heresy now. :grin: - May I offer you a very warm welcome Chris!

If I may propose a couple vague questions regarding this novel? Is there a confirmed title yet - _The Fang_ maybe? Will you develop the Thousand Sons, starting off where Graham Mcneill left off in _A Thousand Sons_? eg. How their cult system developed (or fractured) following the Rubric, Ahriman's exile (although Ahriman doesn't play a part I believe in this battle), Magnus' mindset following on from Prospero etc. Or will this novel be almost exclusively from the Wolves' viewpoint (I would think not considering Magnus is involved)?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Wraight said:


> Indeed. I've jumped the gun a bit on the announcement, so I won't be blogging about it again for a while. But it's going ahead, and I'm sure BL will announce it soon with the next clutch of releases.


First. Welcome to Heresy Online, its great to see that another BL author has joined us.



Chris Wraight said:


> Fair point. No, I've not written 40K before at novel length. There's a Space Wolf short story in the works, but it probably won't see the light of day for a while. If it's any reassurance, I've been doing a *lot* of preparation for this project, including a whole swathe of reading and some very interesting chats with the editorial team, Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill. The Fang project is actually an 'M32' novel, from an era between the Heresy and 'modern' 40K, so there are some unique features to negotiate.


Its good to see that Graham McNeill and Dan Abnett are providing some insight, The Fang isn't that far off from the Heresy, only about a thousand years, so not a huge deal will have changed for the Space Wolves, however the Thousand Sons will have radically changed. It'll be interesting to see how the Eye of Terror has changed them from the noble and studious Thousand Sons that Graham McNeill gave us, into what we'll be seeing in The Fang.

One very good thing about The Fang is that you've proved that the Space Marines Battles series will delve into the past, rather then taking popular battles from the 41st millennium and writing them up. So perhaps things like the Siege of the Ecclesiarchal Palace, the First Armageddon War, and many more past battles are on the way.



Chris Wraight said:


> Ta - glad you liked it. _Iron Company_ was written quite a long time ago now. In terms of subject matter, the WHF duology _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_ are closer to the epic 40K scale - the first of those is out imminently.


I haven't read _Iron Company_ but ive heard good reviews. As for Warhammer Heroes series im probably going to start with _Wulfrik the Wanderer_, and if I like the concept ill pick up a copy of _Sword of Justice_.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Ooo - that makes two BL authors on Heresy now. :grin: - May I offer you a very warm welcome Chris!
> 
> If I may propose a couple vague questions regarding this novel? Is there a confirmed title yet - _The Fang_ maybe? Will you develop the Thousand Sons, starting off where Graham Mcneill left off in _A Thousand Sons_? eg. How their cult system developed (or fractured) following the Rubric, Ahriman's exile (although Ahriman doesn't play a part I believe in this battle), Magnus' mindset following on from Prospero etc. Or will this novel be almost exclusively from the Wolves' viewpoint (I would think not considering Magnus is involved)?


Ahriman would have been exiled by now, at least I think he might have been. I dont think there is any confirmation if the Thousand Sons had become Rubric Marines at this time, they may still be flesh and blood, albeit rapidly mutating flesh and blood. But I do hope that this is shown from both sides of the conflict, it would make the novel so much better, at least for me.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome Chris Wright,

Always happy to get a new thousand sons novel though if its as poorly done as the thousands sons bit in William Kings space wolf omnibus I'm afraid i will bury my head in an ostrich.

I echo CotE on the viewpoint. Will this be from a purely imperial point of view or will you take it from the thousand sons viewpoint or both?


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> First. Welcome to Heresy Online, its great to see that another BL author has joined us.


Cheers - and to all the other greetings. Nice place, this. 

In response to all the questions about the Battle of the Fang project, I'm going to have to keep my mouth shut, sadly. As soon as the project's properly announced, I'll try and get some more snippets out there.

I don't think there's any harm in saying, though, that by design it'll remain faithful both to the established background of the story (Index Astartes, etc.) and what Graham and Dan are doing in _A Thousand Sons_ and _Prospero Burns_. There's been a lot of thought about universe consistency and progression, and it's something I've taken very seriously.



Lord of the Night said:


> I haven't read _Iron Company_ but ive heard good reviews. As for Warhammer Heroes series im probably going to start with _Wulfrik the Wanderer_, and if I like the concept ill pick up a copy of _Sword of Justice_.


Cool. I'm looking forward to _Wulfrik_ too.



bobss said:


> Back upon the metaphorical track, then I meant no disrespect within my earlier post; more an intrigue than a ''worry''.


No worries - totally reasonable.



bobss said:


> But yes, I read _Iron Company_, I believe to Mr. Bowden’s advice, and found it pleasantly surprising, and hope the Fang matches that for enjoyment. Onto _Sword of Vengeance_, will we be seeing hordes of flagellants?


Not many flagellants in _Sword of Vengeance_, sadly. Helborg's the protagonist, so the Reiksguard figure pretty strongly, as do the Knights Panther. Like _Sword of Justice_, it's set in Averland, and is enmeshed with the history and politics of that province.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chris Wraight said:


> In response to all the questions about the Battle of the Fang project, I'm going to have to keep my mouth shut, sadly. As soon as the project's properly announced, I'll try and get some more snippets out there.
> 
> I don't think there's any harm in saying, though, that by design it'll remain faithful both to the established background of the story (Index Astartes, etc.) and what Graham and Dan are doing in _A Thousand Sons_ and _Prospero Burns_. There's been a lot of thought about universe consistency and progression, and it's something I've taken very seriously.


Understandable.  and considering you'll be taking the established background into account (something which several authors havn't done in the past) and aligning it with Mcneill and Abnett's Thousand Sons/Space Wolves, I can safely say im very much anticipating this novel. Good luck with the writing sir.

And after the many positive reviews i've read i'll certainly be picking up _Iron Company_ (and indeed the other Empire Army novels) at some point.

And once again, nice to have you on Heresy. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet another BL author? We really are moving up in the world. Welcome to Heresy, Chris. Hope you enjoy your time here. How did you find us? Was it a referal from ADB by any chance? He's certainly earning that award for the referals.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yet another BL author? We really are moving up in the world. Welcome to Heresy, Chris. Hope you enjoy your time here. How did you find us? Was it a referal from ADB by any chance? He's certainly earning that award for the referals.


No, I spend _far_ too much time reading the posts here (and on Warseer, and B&C, and the rest). Though it wasn't till I read ADB's blog a while back that I realised there was a Black Library section here - I'd been wondering why the Warhammer Background threads never mentioned any of the novels...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Heh good effort. I think only in the past few months this section really has picked up! 

My interest is now peaked on iron company, soon as i stop spending daft amounts in stripclubs, i shall pick up a copy.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Chris Wraight said:


> No, I spend _far_ too much time reading the posts here (and on Warseer, and B&C, and the rest). Though it wasn't till I read ADB's blog a while back that I realised there was a Black Library section here - I'd been wondering why the Warhammer Background threads never mentioned any of the novels...


you'll find our BL section is the most mature, well researched, passionate sub forum on the net  hopefully thats why ADB keeps coming back here... well thats and were all uber-awesome. ive been on a few 40k forums and i like this one the best as the 90% of the people here actually know what the hell they are talking about compaired to around 50% on onther forums. i hope you find our opinions good food for thought when dreaming up your next novel.

welcome.

p.s. i look forward to reviewing your book one day on my blog (see below)


----------

